# Tear staining



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Angel Eyes contains an antibiotic - there are mixed views on its safety. If you search for tear stains on this forum, you will find lots of discussions and possible solutions.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It's very effective and fairly safe. The controversy on its safety surrounds the concept of giving a low grade antibiotic daily.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've heard not to use it. I keep Weegee's hair short and make sure the hair on top of his head stays out of his eyes. This has made a BIG improvement. Also, if your dog is still a puppy, it sometimes improves with age. Another thing that will help is washing his face daily, with plain water.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have used it on Stella. You will see many posts here about it. I am not crazy about giving a medication daily to a dog that isn't necessary BUT. Angel eyes works really well. I haven't known of a particular case where it has been known to cause a problem. I used it every day for a week and shaved off all the offending stained hair. Shaved the face with a 40. Blade and now I give it to her a couple of times a week. She still tears, sometime more than others. But there is no staining. I love being able to have her face hair white instead of shaved so close. I was shaving it twice a week to keep it looking good. Of course think of all the possible things that might be causing the tearing and if it's a fixable one do that. Allergies, clogged tear duct, bad tooth, hair in the eyes etc...good luck, I feel your pain lol


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I read that standards rarely have the problem, does anyone know if that is true or not. I want a white standard, but this could keep me from getting one and going dark again next time .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect small dogs are more prone to narrow or bocked tear ducts - it certainly seems to be mainly a problem of toy and miniature breeds.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> I read that standards rarely have the problem, does anyone know if that is true or not. I want a white standard, but this could keep me from getting one and going dark again next time .



this is what I have heard as well. I wouldnt let that stop you from getting a white standard  the other two ive had have not had problems...and Stella didnt until last year.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

My Mom used to use Angel's Eyes daily for her Maltese...she has had 2 vets recommend it to her. Her tear staining isn't as bad now as it used to be so she doesn't use it daily anymore but it does work well. 

She also found that her diet influenced the tear staining as well as seasonal allergies. We now feed THK Preference and add our own Turkey and when the pollen gets ugly she will wash her eyes out more often. Both have helped alot. 

Good luck.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I use angels eyes on my small white toy poodle. He's eyes where really bad and it's been all cleared up!

Angels Eyes Natural is a new product by Angels eyes... it contains Cranberry Powder, Oregon Grape Root, and Marshmallow Root and whatever flavor they add. It works just as well as the regular Angels Eyes which contains tylosin (which is the antibiotic)

I'd recommend taking your dog to the vet before starting the use of Angels eyes to make sure there are not any other problems that could cause excessive tear production before starting the angels eyes.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with staining with Lexi as long as I keep up with what I call "eye boogies." I have noticed that she will get these every once in awhile. I can see them in the inside corners of her eyes. It is kind of whiteish/grey. I will take a square cotten pad and dab at it to get it out. If I leave it be, that is when it will tear up in the corners of her eyes and stain. Does that even make sence?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have not used it myself but I have asked the vet about it. She is pretty conservative with medication and vaccines. She thinks it is OK to use. She said some people start with the suggested dose and after a couple of weeks cut back on how often they give the Angel eyes or on the dose or both and sometimes the staining will start to sneak back and sometimes they can get by on very little. I am on the fence about this one but meanwhile am trying every other remedy (water, yogurt, parsley) ect that I can think of.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The NB LID's are still keeping Tonka's tearing down to a minimum. Seems like he's lots better with no Chicken. 

So I guess I'll be the broken record in any 'Weepy Eyes' thread . . . preaching the goodness of Natural Balance - Limited Ingredient Diets.  lol


----------

